# Pleco



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

I've heard that you can only have one pleco in an aquarium. Is this true? I have a 95 litre tank.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jun 30, 2012)

Depends on the size of aquarium, i had a 6ft aquarium and had two plecs and they were fine.


----------



## Hoggie96 (Aug 16, 2015)

The tank in my college has like 4/5 plecs in one tank with two Oscars...it is overcrowded as it isn't an especially large tank, but in terms of them getting along together there seems no problems. I think as long as there is space for them to get away from each other you should be fine, however they do grow quite large so it would depend on the space available would depend on how many plecs you could get.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

As above posts basically , also you can get smaller types of Plecs although they do tend to be more expensive than the more common ones you tend to see around . The ones usually found in fish shops for £3 or so grow into 14" + monsters .

I've had a few together in the past and noticed that they can get a little territorial so as long as they have space or hiding places like the guy previously mentioned , they should be fine ..
I had a pair of 5" albino Bristlenose Plecs ( they tend to stay under 6" ) and they actually laid a pile of eggs ..... sadly I saw them too late and vacuumed them up as I was cleaning their tank out - gutted . They never spawned after that


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

Having lots of nooks and crannies for them to call their own ameliorates most of the aggression. As people above have said, most plecs get big, however "plec" is quite a broad term. Most plecs refered to tend to get quite large, but plec can also refer to Peckoltia which are typically much smaller and much prettier. Although with this comes an hike in price. Brisltnose plecs (and all the Ancistrus species) are cheap, small, docile and can be very pretty.


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

*thank you*

Thank you everybody, as usual very good advice, being as my tank is only 3 feet long,I think I'll stick with just one pleco. I don't want to upset the peaceful community in my tank :2thumb:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

firefly19 said:


> Thank you everybody, as usual very good advice, being as my tank is only 3 feet long,I think I'll stick with just one pleco. I don't want to upset the peaceful community in my tank :2thumb:


So have you already got one ??

If not a lovely pair of albino Bristlenoses would be spectacular ..


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Zincubus, yes I have do have one. I think it's called a Lemon Pleco but I'm not sure it's black and it has lemon spots on. It's quite shy and lives under a piece of Mopani Wood


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

firefly19 said:


> Hi Zincubus, yes I have do have one. I think it's called a Lemon Pleco but I'm not sure it's black and it has lemon spots on. It's quite shy and lives under a piece of Mopani Wood


Does it have a yellow edge on its dorsal fin & tail?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

firefly19 said:


> Hi Zincubus, yes I have do have one. I think it's called a Lemon Pleco but I'm not sure it's black and it has lemon spots on. It's quite shy and lives under a piece of Mopani Wood


Sounds beautiful and yet expensive at the same time 
It could be easily be one of the smaller types which is a good thing IMHO .


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Zincubus said:


> Sounds beautiful and yet expensive at the same time
> It could be easily be one of the smaller types which is a good thing IMHO .


That's why I asked the OP if it has a yellow edge on its dorsal & tail fins- if it does, it's a gold seam plec.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> That's why I asked the OP if it has a yellow edge on its dorsal & tail fins- if it does, it's a gold seam plec.


I knew that Wilks 


Not really 

The only one I recall from memory is the stunning L200 ... 

Mine cost £52 and it didn't last long sadly , I nearly cried .... it was so gorgeous ( and expensive ) .


----------



## lcpete (Dec 8, 2015)

Agree with the excellent advice already given just to add maybe try to get a picture of it so that you can get an ID as some do have specific food requirements 
I've kept plecos for many years and have found that they do get along with it other generally but definitely need lots of hiding places 
Some grow quite large too


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Zincubus said:


> I knew that Wilks
> 
> 
> Not really
> ...


L200 is the green phantom plec, olive green with lemon yellow spots on its head & shoulders. The gold nugget (not gold seam, that was my mistake & a different plec with no spots) is L177- black with yellow polka dots all over, & yellow edge on the dorsal & tail.


----------



## Waynes World (Dec 12, 2015)

Cracking fish are Plecs, keep on thin kig on a bristlenose but as yet still got to get one. i have kept Plecs for a few years and have two at the minute a L83 and L91, i did have a L204 but died for some unknown reason. I had them in a 550l, loads of hiding places so all got on well. Even L83 ( sailfin ) is good with the Cory`s, big sloath lol.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

When I was even MORE into fish keeping .... we have a fish superstore near us with hundreds of tanks with Plecs dotted all over the place random - so I used to give all the tanks and fish the once over and then went around again looking at the labels for the " L numbers " as they'd all be hiding out of sight


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

wilkinss77 said:


> Does it have a yellow edge on its dorsal fin & tail?[/QUOTE
> 
> I've just had a good luck at him, his spots have turned white!!He has bristles on his nose, I think he's a Bristle Nose. Sorry guys, didn't mean to mislead you. When I bought him, they charged me £6 for him. I went back the next because my daughter wanted one for her aquarium and they were selling the same thing for £25!!!:gasp:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Interesting .. All I know about Bristlenoses is the MALES have bristles but the females don't .. .. not 100% sure about that but that's what I was told .. ..


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Zincubus said:


> Interesting .. All I know about Bristlenoses is the MALES have bristles but the females don't .. .. not 100% sure about that but that's what I was told .. ..


Males have a ridge along the snout from between the eyes to the tip of the snout & obvious bristles, females have no snout ridge & short thin bristles or none.


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

*pleco*

I'll try and get a photo if I can.


----------

